# Dubai Phone Numbers



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know the where the area code 04 310XXXX is from?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you tried calling Etisalat to ask them?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep, and what a waste of time that was!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

should be something close to Barsha, Dubai Marina, Jumeirah, that side


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just change the last digit of the number and give it a call to see!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It might be Jynx or Pamela finally giving in to temptation!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you mean - FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in the upperclass ghetto of Dubai - No where near those locations!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> What do you mean - FINALLY!!!!!


It could finally be your FLO.
Quick hurry up and call it PMSL
:clap2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Surely a " I will never give in" would have been a better reply? Or.....................has the lovegod finally won you over Flo?????


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> What do you mean - FINALLY!!!!!


Expression of terms.
I would imagine that you have lots of Flows.
But I should leave that to the correct thread eh.
Would not enjoy two threads on the same subject.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It might be Jynx or Pamela finally giving in to temptation!!


Maybe it was Nomad! I hear he's blonde!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe it was Nomad! I hear he's blonde!!


you hear he is blonde????? :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> you hear he is blonde????? :eyebrows:


If I were to believe the grapevine, then yes. I couldn't possibly see him unless he buys a plane ticket to Dubai to show all of us!!


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> If I were to believe the grapevine, then yes. I couldn't possibly see him unless he buys a plane ticket to Dubai to show all of us!!


And i thought you were supposed to come and surprise me in Shanghai on my B/Day.....Never mind quick stop off in Dubai it is.......But how are you going to discover if i'm a real "Natural Blonde" or not....ball's in your court lurrvee


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Industrial Nomad said:


> And i thought you were supposed to come and surprise me in Shanghai on my B/Day.....Never mind quick stop off in Dubai it is.......But how are you going to discover if i'm a real "Natural Blonde" or not....ball's in your court lurrvee


Speaking for all the blondes out there....I know you'd be a fake. The natural ones are not that dumb!
Oh ball served right back...on a dish!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Speaking for all the blondes out there....I know you'd be a fake. The natural ones are not that dumb!
> Oh ball served right back...on a dish!


You want his balls on a dish??????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You want his balls on a dish??????


Correction..I served it back to him on a dish!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You want his balls and then you're going to serve them back to him on a dish????

Your name ain't Bobbitt is it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How did this get to talking about balls?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can we please keep the over the top flirting and questionable subjects in The Lounge?

Thanks


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

This conversation is going downhill rapidly


----------

